# REW and Ubuntu Linux



## pinduro

Hi all,

I've been trying to get REW up and running on new Linux installation...and getting the following on startup..

From the console...

[email protected]:~$ java -jar /home/mike/Desktop/rew/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
4-Dec-2007 5:51:42 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started

(<unknown>:8064): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to add a widget with type GtkButton to a GtkComboBoxEntry (need an instance of GtkEntry or of a subclass)

(<unknown>:8064): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_realize: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
4-Dec-2007 5:51:43 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SEVERE: Error during startup java.lang.StackOverflowError
[email protected]:~$ 

There is a (lengthy) report I've copied from the error window (java.lang.StackOverflowError)...it seems to be too large to insert or attach...I could mail it if there's someone who would like to go over it..

After searching the forum for clues, I tried a few X options in the command (-Xmx256m, -Xss10485760) separately and together, but had the same result as far as I can tell.

Machine/Installation Details;

IBM T42 (1.7ghz Intel, 512Mb, Ubuntu Linux 7.10, JRE 1.6.0_03_b05)
Sound card; Edirol UA-25 USB (working well with ALSA in various programs)

I tried running the V3 REW and got the error, but didn't have much luck downgrading the JRE to 5.13 (I could try this again...I couldn't seem to run java from the command line with that version)

I'd love to get this going...Ubuntu has been great on this box, the most fun I've had on a desktop with Linux. Hopefully I can get my "widgets anchored" ok!

Thanks for your help!

Mike Willis


----------



## pinduro

Hey,

Here's some news on what (I think..) might be happening...

Seems to me the "display manager" for this installation is called Gnome, and uses GTK code to organise a programs windows, buttons, etc...So from what I've read it might be possible to switch to something else for this Java app. or find out what Gnome doesn't like about it! Suggestions on various forums included switching off desktop effects, changing themes, etc. We'll see...I'll keep you posted!

cheers,
Mike


----------



## 3ll3d00d

Hi

if you're getting a stack overflow then there is almost certainly another problem and changing the heap and stack size (-Xmx & -Xss options) aren't going to help. FWIW I can run REW on a debian box (on which ubuntu is based) which does have Gnome (and hence GTK) installed (I actually use Enlightenment as the window manager but GDM as the display manager). 

I don't know how ubuntu maps the java command to a specific JVM, you may find (if it is using the alternatives system) that it isn't what you think it is. You may want to do a java -version to confirm which one is actually responding, I've seen someone out of the box think they're hitting the Sun JVM but are actually getting the gcj one.


----------



## pinduro

Thanks for the info Matt....

I verified that the JRE being run was 6...that checks out. Still getting my head around the display/window management system and what it means!

I installed the Xubuntu desktop...which runs the XFCE desktop. I can select a Gnome or XFCE at login, and switch between by closing the session. REW works like a champ (at first glance) with this set up, and so I have a solution for when I want to do some measurements. Great stuff!

Thanks for your help...hopefully anyone trying out Linux might find this all of interest,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## mabe

pinduro said:


> Thanks for the info Matt....
> 
> I verified that the JRE being run was 6...that checks out. Still getting my head around the display/window management system and what it means!
> Mike


I have the same problem. Ubuntu 7.10 with gnome desktop and java 
java version "1.6.0_03"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)

I dont want to install any other desktop environment so i am keen to find answers on how to run this in gnome. 

Btw old version was working fine under 6.10 but did not work anymore in 7.10. 
So it hangs during startup, in "Generating tool bar" section. 

Any great ideas?


----------



## 3ll3d00d

well FWIW my debian laptop has gnome 2.20.2 & java 1.6.0_03-b05 installed and REW (v4.00) works fine. Ubuntu 7.10 (AFAIK) uses the same version of gnome so there must be something specific about the ubuntu install that is doing it. I guess the starting point to debugging the problem is for you to report exactly which version of gnome you're using & then see if the rew author gives any other pointers.

installing another window manager can be pretty trivial btw, `apt-get install enlightenment` and then a temporary change to your session when you login would do the job.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## mabe

My gnome is 2.20.1

I tried some other java software and all worked fine. So there is something i dont understand with REW.. 

I guess i must try that other window manager and see if it works for me too.

edit. enlightenment did not do the trick. Still getting same error.


----------



## Guest

Hello!

I've been trying to get REW working on Ubuntu 7.10 and get the same error as mentioned above: 

Mar 18, 2008 4:42:08 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SEVERE: Error during startup java.lang.StackOverflowError

Java 6 is enabled and I'm using an AMD64 system.

Has anyone had any luck without installing XFCE? I'd like to stick to GDM if at all possible.

EDIT: I put the error message on pastebin:
http://pastebin.com/f18eed6cb

EDIT 2: Switching off Compiz 3D desktop effects doesn't solve the problem


----------



## pinduro

Hey there,

Sorry to hear you have the same thing happening...
I continued to try a few things, but wound up switching more or less to Xubuntu permanently (fine for what I need).

Hardy Heron will be out soon...maybe that will sort things out! Good luck,

Mike


----------



## Guest

Hey pinduro,

Your right, usually an update of Ubuntu makes these weird bugs disappear. I guess I'll give it another try in april. I don't want to risk messing up my productive system right now.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## mabe

Some update since the new 8.04 has been announced. 

I did system upgrade and now my system has changed from 7.10 to 8.04. 

The problem still remains, with slightly different error message. 
When i run rew, it hangs in the "generating tool bar" and gives the following:

java.lang.StackOverflowError occurred during startup
See Details for more information

Hid the **** into spoiler

*Spoiler* 





Error during startup


Message:
java.lang.StackOverflowError
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
java.util.Hashtable.get(Hashtable.java:351)
javax.swing.UIDefaults.getFromHashtable(UIDefaults.java:173)
javax.swing.UIDefaults.get(UIDefaults.java:161)
javax.swing.MultiUIDefaults.get(MultiUIDefaults.java:54)
javax.swing.UIManager.get(UIManager.java:955)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKStyle.get(GTKStyle.java:849)
javax.swing.plaf.synth.SynthDefaultLookup.getDefault(SynthDefaultLookup.java:44)
sun.swing.DefaultLookup.get(DefaultLookup.java:124)
sun.swing.DefaultLookup.getBoolean(DefaultLookup.java:152)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1051)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
 javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.B(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getPreviousValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:506)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)
javax.swing.AbstractSpinnerModel.fireStateChanged(AbstractSpinnerModel.java:119)
javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.setValue(SpinnerNumberModel.java:447)
roomeqwizard.c.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.c.getNextValue(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:502)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.updateEnabledState(BasicSpinnerUI.java:487)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI.access$200(BasicSpinnerUI.java:50)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicSpinnerUI$Handler.stateChanged(BasicSpinnerUI.java:1055)
javax.swing.JSpinner.fireStateChanged(JSpinner.java:453)
javax.swing.JSpinner$ModelListener.stateChanged(JSpinner.java:380)

and so on.. some 20 000 characters removed..




So ubuntu users still need some advice on the issue. 
My java is 1.6.0_06
:wits-end:


----------



## JohnM

Seems like it is falling over in trying to retrieve elements of the system look and feel under Ubuntu (GTK with GTK+ 2.2 or later installed). That might be cured by having REW start up with Java's built-in Metal as the LAF, but that would need a new release and I'm some way off making one. In the meantime worth looking to see if there is any way to change the look and feel REW (and other Java apps) is pointed to when they ask for the system LAF, part of the article in the following link explains how to create a swing.properties file that changes the default LAF but the system LAF may need a different property setting: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html


----------



## 3ll3d00d

a quick look at the UIManager src for the latest jdk6 says that you have two choices, the 1st one should work while the 2nd one is a bit random and might work 

1) explicitly set the laf you want using the swing.systemlaf system property 

eg. java -Dswing.systemlaf=<LAF classname here>

so if you want metal then use

java -Dswing.systemlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar <rew path>/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar


2) set the sun.desktop system property to something other than gnome (which is should be by default under gnome), if you use some garbage value then it should default to whatever the cross platform LAF is (i.e. Metal or the value set by swing.crossplatformlaf)

I would expect option 1) to work as that is basically what is happening when REW starts up on my (debian) box, i.e. I'm not running gnome so it goes to the default crossplatform LAF (metal).

Cheers
Matt


----------



## JohnM

I would guess you could also set up swing.systemlaf in a swing.properties file in the java home directory.


----------



## jliedeka

3ll3d00d said:


> 1) explicitly set the laf you want using the swing.systemlaf system property
> 
> eg. java -Dswing.systemlaf=<LAF classname here>
> 
> so if you want metal then use
> 
> java -Dswing.systemlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar <rew path>/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar


Thanks, Matt. Setting Swing to MetalLookAndFeel worked for me. I'm also running Ubuntu 7.10.

Jim


----------



## darkless

3ll3d00d said:


> a quick look at the UIManager src for the latest jdk6 says that you have two choices, the 1st one should work while the 2nd one is a bit random and might work
> 
> 1) explicitly set the laf you want using the swing.systemlaf system property
> 
> eg. java -Dswing.systemlaf=<LAF classname here>
> 
> so if you want metal then use
> 
> java -Dswing.systemlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar <rew path>/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
> 
> <snipped solution #2>
> 
> Cheers
> Matt


Thanks Matt, solution #1 worked perfectly for me.


----------



## shal

The java -Dswing.systemlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar <rew path>/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
works also on the future ubuntu version 9.10.

but by default the "SEVERE: Error during startup java.lang.StackOverflowError" remains


----------



## JesusDF

I also use ubuntu. I think it would be usefull to include a shell script to run the jar file with those parameters as they work perfectly.


----------



## MMaatttt

I'm running the current alpha of Kubuntu 9.10 and REW 4.11 works out of the box.


----------



## jcandy

MMaatttt said:


> I'm running the current alpha of Kubuntu 9.10 and REW 4.11 works out of the box.


Interesting. REW 4.11 with Ubuntu 9.10 gives the SEVERE error, but works with solution #1.


----------



## cycloxt

> Interesting. REW 4.11 with Ubuntu 9.10 gives the SEVERE error, but works with solution #1.


REW V5 Beta with Ubuntu 10.10 gives the SEVERE error as well, but solution 1 works great:

java -Dswing.systemlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar <rew path>/RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar

Thanks!


----------



## BarrRobot

An update: I have Ubuntu 14.04 - Solution 1 still works for this (V4.11), and (roughly, I've not checked in detail) the same errors as before 'out of the tin'.


----------



## duder1982

Hello, 

I get a "gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
Select a character encoding from the menu and try again."

Anyone have any ideas

Thanks


----------



## JohnM

Bear in mind this is a very, very old thread referring to a very old version of REW. If you are working with a current REW version probably better starting a different thread on whatever problem you are seeing.


----------



## duder1982

JohnM said:


> Bear in mind this is a very, very old thread referring to a very old version of REW. If you are working with a current REW version probably better starting a different thread on whatever problem you are seeing.


Didn't even realize that, thanks. I will say I have figured out my problem. It was the way the file was downloading. I will hopefully have time to play with REW today.


----------



## BarrRobot

I updated today to V5.12, but had a problem with the signal generator not driving the sound card. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...w-5-01-beta-19-linux-14-04-a.html#post1235394 explains.


----------

